# worst day ever..



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

for the past couple of days i have had a really bad case of the flu...and to top that off, one of my females got sick so fast before i could do anything.
She died just two minutes ago.
Another two of my females are sick and I have quarantined them, hopefully its not too late.
This month is the most awful month ever.
-.-


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened....I hope you get better soon from the flu. 
And that your other bettas will get well soon to..


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW BeCkS NOOOOOO thats so sad hon  get better soon to you and your girls


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks you guys :/ :}


----------

